# Relocation sound stage? Acoustical value? Thoughts please



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Originally on the left wall with sound and placement issues, if it makes a big difference I can build a wall in the center facing the house front and drape covered walls.

It would eliminate having to pull the towers 3-4’ out from the wall (as there would be none), optimize surround locations correctly and provide good rear locations if I decided to use them, and the sloped ceiling would now run parallel to the mains.

Re-wiring is not an issue at all. (Well kinda)

The back of the new wall would face the kitchen; I could also add additional cabs/shelving and separate the rooms more.

Just a random thought, but I would Shirley appreciate your input before I go any further.

As always, thanks in advance for providing me with such a knowledgeable group of folks to gain insight from.


----------

